
Always on eInk display (kindle?) + react website - bernatfortet
Dad, husband, designer, dev, and productivity nerd here. I bet someone in the HN community has figured this out.<p>THE GOAL:
A system of tasks that is slightly smart to help with my family chores.<p>THE MPV:
Post its around the house that are rewritten daily or weekly. 
Is great, but is high friction, ideally the v1 hooks up to our digitals tools.<p>V1 IDEAS:<p>1. mounted eink display. Mounted to the wall. Maybe we charge once in a while or permanently plugged. Locations:
- Bathroom: hooks to calendar events in the morning, plus task list. At night tasks to do before bed.
- Kitchen: food plan for the day
- Hallway: departure checklist<p>2. Always on? ideally the content is always visible, b&#x2F;c of eink it doesn&#x27;t blast your eyes or attracts the attention of a toddler. Less good but ok, you have to unlock to show the website.<p>3. What&#x27;s on the display: it just uses a browser (eg. Kindle&#x27;s experimental browser) to show a url. The content should always be up to date.<p>4. React? Ideally I can hack with react b&#x2F;c it&#x27;s fast, simple and I&#x27;m experienced.<p>5. Ideally it&#x27;s an interactive display. Apart from consuming info, being able to press button and take actions would be awesome.<p>What I&#x27;ve learnt so far:
- I&#x27;ve tried Nicholas Jitkoff&#x27;s hack for older kindles: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1efF6TXezl_2qaeZ6pHMScXSmOJ4cs2WRLA-s90eySSA&#x2F;preview But the described steps no longer work with latest version of jailbroken kindles
- looked into other eink displays but nothing looks very promising.<p>Thanks for reading so far! Any thought&#x2F;comment will be deeply appreciated.
======
andrefuchs
Maybe this pretty cool project of Max Braun takes you in the right direction:
[https://onezero.medium.com/the-morning-paper-
revisited-35b40...](https://onezero.medium.com/the-morning-paper-
revisited-35b407822494)

~~~
bernatfortet
Thanks!

